# Why Does Mathews not pay contingency to amateur classes



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

With the brand new companys pay out the ying yang why does mathews not, they have just about lost all there amateur shooter due to this fact. any one know if they are planning anything for this upcoming year 
I know there are at least 3 maybe 4 other company that will be!! 
I know a couple of guys that got shooter of the year at ASA this year and seen others with big checks and them with none 1 has shot mathews for over 10 years and loves but now is looking at other companys


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Why should they?

Why don't those new companies pay pros?

The cost of bows is high enough as it is, just think how much higher the price of a Mathews would be if they paid the amateurs that are shooting their bows?

If you are a new or small company you need some type of hook to attract shooters that would not otherwise look at their lineups. Hoyt, PSE and Mathews do not need to do that. Bowtech started their am program years ago, and it has worked sucessfully for them.

To say they have lost all of their amateur shooters though is more than a little bit overboard. Every ASA shoot and NFAA shoot I attended Mathews was very well represented by the AMATEURS.........


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

but the numbers are going down at every shoot i have seen less and less at the shoots this year and they have a great product i agree but paying the AM shooters would not drive the price up on the bow it would bring more poeple back to the bow to try to win the money with and it is not only mathews i am talking bout all of the big 4 no doubt mathews just about has the pro class wrapped up with the money they pay there all i am saying is why cant they do a little some thing for the little guys being we buy the bows and not have them gave to us


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> With the brand new companys pay out the ying yang why does mathews not, they have just about lost all there amateur shooter due to this fact. any one know if they are planning anything for this upcoming year
> I know there are at least 3 maybe 4 other company that will be!!
> I know a couple of guys that got shooter of the year at ASA this year and seen others with big checks and them with none 1 has shot mathews for over 10 years and loves but now is looking at other companys


I thought all Mathews shooters shot them because they are the best,
not for the money.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i know they have a great product but money would be nice with everything going up and all


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

*why not.............*

I shot mathews and hoyts for years, but this year I decided to try the alpine, just because of the contingency money, and I made over $6000.00 in the MBO Class!! I think the big three better step up to the plate or they will lose even more shooters in the future, and by the way my Alpine shoots just as good, if not better than any Mathews or Hoyt I have ever owned.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

southpaw3d said:


> I shot mathews and hoyts for years, but this year I decided to try the alpine, just because of the contingency money, and I made over $6000.00 in the MBO Class!! I think the big three better step up to the plate or they will lose even more shooters in the future, and by the way my Alpine shoots just as good, if not better than any Mathews or Hoyt I have ever owned.


that is why i am asking i know guys on both sides and more guys are going to where the money is


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Its because they wouldnt be able to pay hopkins and morgan 15,000 dollars anymore. The smallest class of shooters and theyre constantly catered to. Theyre a bunch of snot nosed fools imo try to ask them a simple question and they stick there nose to the sky and turn the other way. I to would like to see a little money from other companies and you know what it doesnt have to be alot. What would make me happy if i won registration fee back or if they came up with a point system so many points for 1st 2nd and 3rd earn so many points and it goes towards a discount on a new bow im currently shooting an alpine for this simple fact because they seem to understand who keeps them in business and truely represents there bow company the most the joes. I dont want anything given to me or free i wanna earn it i shoot for no one but myself.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

some are better than others but they are still all bout the money


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

MR get greedy said:


> Its because they wouldnt be able to pay hopkins and morgan 15,000 dollars anymore. The smallest class of shooters and theyre constantly catered to. Theyre a bunch of snot nosed fools imo try to ask them a simple question and they stick there nose to the sky and turn the other way. I to would like to see a little money from other companies and you know what it doesnt have to be alot. What would make me happy if i won registration fee back or if they came up with a point system so many points for 1st 2nd and 3rd earn so many points and it goes towards a discount on a new bow im currently shooting an alpine for this simple fact because they seem to understand who keeps them in business and truely represents there bow company the most the joes. I dont want anything given to me or free i wanna earn it i shoot for no one but myself.


That's not fair! Everytime I ask anything of any of the Pro's, they answer my questions in a friendly way and with a good explaination. I've seen very few that will stick their nose in the air.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

their are a couple that does but their are alot that does talk to you


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

MR get greedy said:


> Its because they wouldnt be able to pay hopkins and morgan 15,000 dollars anymore. The smallest class of shooters and theyre constantly catered to. Theyre a bunch of snot nosed fools imo try to ask them a simple question and they stick there nose to the sky and turn the other way. I to would like to see a little money from other companies and you know what it doesnt have to be alot. What would make me happy if i won registration fee back or if they came up with a point system so many points for 1st 2nd and 3rd earn so many points and it goes towards a discount on a new bow im currently shooting an alpine for this simple fact because they seem to understand who keeps them in business and truely represents there bow company the most the joes. I dont want anything given to me or free i wanna earn it i shoot for no one but myself.


I have met a lot of people at different shoots and I can honestly say I have never had anyone turn their nose up at any question I have ever had whether pro or joe. IMO most pros are more than willing to answer questions as long as they have a few minutes and as long as the person asking isnt just being an annoying pain in the a. I can only assumed that someone at sometime must have snubbed a question or comment of yours to give you this opinion but I can assure you this is not the majority of them. And comment like the one above are the exact thing that keep most pros from even logging in on AT.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

mw31 said:


> I have met a lot of people at different shoots and I can honestly say I have never had anyone turn their nose up at any question I have ever had whether pro or joe. IMO most pros are more than willing to answer questions as long as they have a few minutes and as long as the person asking isnt just being an annoying pain in the a. I can only assumed that someone at sometime must have snubbed a question or comment of yours to give you this opinion but I can assure you this is not the majority of them. *And comment like the one above are the exact thing that keep most pros from even logging in on AT*.


yep


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

back to subject please i agree with all of yall there are some butheads and there are some good guys shooting just like everywhere else


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

No offense but I'll stick with my Hoyt no matter if they pay money to am-s or not. On the pro note I had to deal with a rude senior pro fri at the classic. Matthews factory senior pro shooter. Danny was nothing but nice. I had no clue what he had shot fri, we were on the practice range until 830 fri night and he was there.


----------



## henry2 (May 6, 2009)

ok here goes some of thoughts on this subect,..

me i will never be good eough to be out of the ranks of the joes .. i only used the sport for praticeing my hunting skills and have some fun with the family and friends and stress relief from the job....

but if you see someone that can get into the pro level of shooting yeah and starting to show they have what it takes to be in upper ranks of the pros i can see helping them along the way ...

help with then out with your company bows with all the goodies items that your bow company products make and haveing them useing them on the bow that they are useing so they can see people are useing down in the lower ranks of the amatuer class .. but no money ..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

The lines between ams and pros is so blurred that nobody can really figure out where the lines are.
ASA requires you move up in class if you get more than a certain amount from sponsors. But I think even that may vary according to what class you're in.
If a company wants to pay ams, then ok, pay 'em. But I don't think you ought to expect it.
If you want to win $$$ there are the pro and semi-pro classes.
Oh, and btw, my friend shot with Levi and said he was helpful when asked, and very down to earth. I've shot with more than one pro, including Bill McCall, and they've all been helpful and none were snot nosed. I've had conversations with Tim "The Hammer" where he took time to explain some of the finer points of arrow selection, bow setup, etc.
If you've been around a pro and he/she appears stuck up, it may be because they've had to put up with some bone head talking about how great a shot he is and how he could have gone pro and won all the chips but he never had the chance...blah blah blah. I've had that experience. It ain't no fun to listen to some blow hard all day when you're just trying to shoot and enjoy the day.
I've found more unpleasent people in amatuer classes than in the pros.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I can tell you that Athens will have a plan next year and we will include amature classes.

Might not be as much as some offer, but its out first year.

As we grow the amount we can budget for the program will grow.

We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

MR get greedy said:


> Its because they wouldnt be able to pay hopkins and morgan 15,000 dollars anymore. The smallest class of shooters and theyre constantly catered to. Theyre a bunch of snot nosed fools imo try to ask them a simple question and they stick there nose to the sky and turn the other way. I to would like to see a little money from other companies and you know what it doesnt have to be alot. What would make me happy if i won registration fee back or if they came up with a point system so many points for 1st 2nd and 3rd earn so many points and it goes towards a discount on a new bow im currently shooting an alpine for this simple fact because they seem to understand who keeps them in business and truely represents there bow company the most the joes. I dont want anything given to me or free i wanna earn it i shoot for no one but myself.


That is ridiculous. Hopkins and Morgan probably have worked harder than 99.9% of people that have picked up a bow...and those same 99.9% of people couldn't hold Hopkins or Morgans stool for them. Not to mention most pros DO give you the time to talk and answer any questions you may have. 

If you want to make money in archery, move up and shoot semi pro or pro, simple as that. 

Instead of shooting an alpine for the simple fact I might get paid, I'll shoot what bow feels good to me. Hoyt, Mathews, PSE etc don't need to pay the amatuers to sell bows; those top companies have worked hard for there reputation. 

If you call yourself a "Joe" and expect to get paid...your probably in the sport for the wrong reason.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I have to say that its great marketing. At Gainesville, Alpine had like 9 shooters sign in at the booth. BOOM the contingency money is released and the there is no telling how many Alpines were at The Classic. 

If you are an Amateur looking to make some cash, I see nothing wrong with it. Do I want to go Pro, um NO. I enjoy shooting and now thanks to Alpine I can actually afford to do it. I know there are some out there that will say blah blah blah, I love my ( state manufacturer here) so much that I would never leave them. Great! 

Long story short, my Alpine shoots better than many of the other brands that I have owned. If I had been shooting any of the other brands, I would have pocketed, well..............ZERO! I shoot my Alpine well and I tell you this much THEY PAY!!!!!! ALOT 

Will every company pony up the money, no. Will some do it and draw a lot of top notch shooters, ABSOLUTELY.

No matter what other companies do, Folks will always be attracted to the Big Boy Brands. For folks who love to shoot and want to try out a new brand for the next 3d season, why not pick up some coin and a kick butt bow all in one shot.

God Bless America's fighting men and Women,
Catto


----------



## ckulow (Jul 20, 2009)

*Contingency Money*

Hi guys, it would be nice if all the bow companies could help support a shooter with an amateur status. But, where does the money come from to help support these shooters and this program? Let say they helped sponsor 1 shooter from every state and let them buy a bow at cost, that could be as high as $25,000(50 X $500). Then add contingency money that could easily add up $100,000. This doesn't include what's provided to the the pro staff shooters. The bow companies are bombarded with hundreds of reqests for help sponsoring an event. The money that helps support their shooting program usually comes out the advertising budget. What events or activity is going to have its funding cut to help so another program can be supportred.

My thinking why don't you try asking for support from your local or closest pro shop and become a staff shooter for the shop in your area. Check with them and see if they have a program or the means to do. If you don't have a proshop handy find out who the sales rep is for the area and see if they have any suggestions. Also check the arrow and accessory companies for support. But, I would try and do it thru my local or closest pro shop first. Don't put on the entire load on back of the bow companies and ask them to carry the load alone.

Carl


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

that is why i am asking this alpine has pulled so many shooters from other companys that it aint funny


----------



## fiveshooter (Sep 26, 2007)

*Bulldog*

I have seen you shoot, you shouldn't worry about who is paying out money,,LOL


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i think the same goes for you to bubba 5 shooter fits you well LOL


----------



## fiveshooter (Sep 26, 2007)

I talked to Boss Hogg last week , we all need to get together one more time before the season is out.


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

*$$$*

I am not nocking alpine, bowtec or any other company for paying amatures, I think it is a good thing

I do not shoot Pro but I do ask myself why alpine or bowtec or elite now will pay amatures to win a tournament

form marketing $$$$ spent by the company vs what they get 

How may bows, vantage elites to be exact did hoyt sell when Reo won vegas I would assume several


How many bows will alpine sell when someone wins an amature event? 

Probably not as many as hoyt or mathews or pse when one of their pro shooters win a big event


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

All I can say is that if you spend the time and money to travel to major shoots and you don't even try an Alpine, you must have more money than you know what to do with! Me, personally, I'm a Correctional Officer in WV and only make about 12 bucks an hour. I'll eventually win my way into the Pro ranks, but for now, I'll take every dime I can get in the am ranks. Oh, and by the way, I was on the Alpine Pro Staff before they started any contingency money. They really are great bows and getting better all the time!:shade:


----------



## Darrin (Jan 13, 2004)

I wouldn't agree or disagree with anything thats been said so far except the catered to and being "snot nosed" parts. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. I know for a fact that Levi Morgan is one of the finest individuals you could ever meet! Jeff Hopkins has earned the right to be catered to if thats what you want to call it. 
I do know how expensive it is to travel and chase Triple crowns and Shooter of the Year titles and so on and so on. I spent eleven thousand dollars (out of my own pocket)my rookie year in the pro class to only win back about four thousand. 
I love the fact that companies are starting to generate bow sales by offering contingency money to non-pro classes. Competition will only make it better. Ten or twelve years ago I would have probably been all over that! I started shooting a Martin bow in 1999 because they paid $4000.00 to win Vegas! I dreamed of becoming a "Pro" archer and I wanted more than anything to make money doing something that I truly love. Does anyone want to become a pro anymore?? Why not?? I understand that if you could make a few thousand where you are at there might not be a reason to move up. How long can the Manufacturers (all of them)continue to pay out that kind of money and keep shooters going to ASA and IBO's? Open pro: first place money from the organization.....around two thousand dollars!
I don't honestly know why Mathews does not offer contingency to non-pro classes. My guess is that its all about bow sales. Matt uses all of the pro classes and their wins to advertise like crazy! Every magazine, tons of television and a huge pro and national staff. Maybe its not fair, but we (target archery) are just a drop in the bucket. Bowhunting drives this industry. 
I hope everyone gets rich from archery and shooting. I'm still trying!!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Making the money*

At the beggining of the year I was shooting a PSE. I shot the PSE well and placed closed to the top. A good friend told me if you are going to be close to the top you better check out the Alpine. I did and I found I could shoot it better than my PSE. I went to Alpine not for money but shooting performance. The money at the end of the shoots is just a bonus. About all the bows now days shoot really good, you just have to find the one that works best for you. If they pay money out great it is a bonus: if not pinch pennies and travel in big groups.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah i am still looking to one day shoot in the open pro class thats where i want to be this year i will have my chicken wire diaper on to keep my head out my rear and focus more on shot mechanics and yardage to better myself 
:teeth:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

JSTHNTN said:


> At the beggining of the year I was shooting a PSE. I shot the PSE well and placed closed to the top. A good friend told me if you are going to be close to the top you better check out the Alpine. I did and I found I could shoot it better than my PSE. I went to Alpine not for money but shooting performance. The money at the end of the shoots is just a bonus. About all the bows now days shoot really good, you just have to find the one that works best for you. If they pay money out great it is a bonus: if not pinch pennies and travel in big groups.


Was that advice from me or Elwin?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

MR get greedy said:


> Its because they wouldnt be able to pay hopkins and morgan 15,000 dollars anymore. The smallest class of shooters and theyre constantly catered to. Theyre a bunch of snot nosed fools imo try to ask them a simple question and they stick there nose to the sky and turn the other way. I to would like to see a little money from other companies and you know what it doesnt have to be alot. What would make me happy if i won registration fee back or if they came up with a point system so many points for 1st 2nd and 3rd earn so many points and it goes towards a discount on a new bow im currently shooting an alpine for this simple fact because they seem to understand who keeps them in business and truely represents there bow company the most the joes. I dont want anything given to me or free i wanna earn it i shoot for no one but myself.



I had the pleasure of sitting down and eating dinner with Jeff Hopkins in Bedford a few years ago. He was super nice................ talked to me and my shooting bud like he had known us all of our lives. I have spoken with a few other pros since then and they were ALL more than willing to help me any way the could. You sir are out of line throwing insults at people you have obviously never even met. 

I know one thing I wouldn't give you a dang thing. No way I would want someone like you representing my company. ukey:


----------

